# Freak Chick



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

First of all... I ordered 25 Welsummers and only got 8 roosters! WIN!

But besides that there's this freak chick.... who is HUGE, biggest of the lot, and has a weird coloration. By now all my females have a pretty salmon breast and all my roosters have a big black breast... this one.... has both! And the rest of its feathers are this deep red/Mahogany color which sadly my camera didn't really pick up on but it's quite striking. Also it's comb is smack dab between the demure little female combs and the flashy male combs. SIGH... So what's the guess? Manly hen? Rooster of a totally different breed?

He's the one in the front here stepping up... next to him is a Welsummer rooster.









He's the one on the left here.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Well from the picture looks like a hen, but I'm no expert! 
It's ok to be different lol


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a late blooming cockerel. The comb is small but reddening, and it's got some husky legs on it, much like its definite male counterpart.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

So hard till they get older with some.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

They ended up both being cockerels (which I knew when I took this photo...) and funny enough his coloring stopped being so weird. The Mahogany went away although he still has a checkered chest... Decided not to keep him because of this. Welsummer sexing is really easy (black chest = male and salmon chest = female) so I don't want to pass on genes that made one have both colors........


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

thats a good call if you plan to breed them. how did it taste? I may bring welsummers into my flock next spring


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't know yet. I was growing them out to be roasters. They're very close but I have 8 Brabanter roos I will be processing first (hopefully this week!) I can already tell you the Welsummers are way more substantial than the Brabs! They're a laying breed and hardly worth it but I don't like waste. The Welsummers seem more dual purpose... I will post back to let you know how they came out (probably next week if all goes as planned.)


----------

